# First Fray in Ferndale



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

My son and I headed to the Fray in Ferndale for the first time this past weekend. Been on my bucket list for a long time. We moved out to Reno and found a local group of racers that were looking for a couple more members for their team, so we got our chance. Three days of racing, IROC, individual race, and Team Race. The team events were by far the most fun I thought. The individual race was cool, but I think everyone on my team was one and done. If you race tjets, or just mess with them, this is an event that you should try at least once. I would strongly recommend the team race, but if you have the time, the IROC race was a blast too. I would post some pictures, but I still can't figure it out on here. I am sure someone will post some at some point. Special thanks to all of my teammates, especially John Gavin who loaned me his #2 car. Evidently I practiced too much in the gutters and not the middle lanes and maybe I would have done that car and him justice in the individual race.. A big thanks to Ken Stephens who made my son's weekend even better than we could have imagined. Also, thank you Rick Jocham for taking some time to point us in the right direction on how to start our journey to build these cars. And finally to everyone who welcomed us, shared some laughs, gave us some set-up tips, and of course those who worked so hard with Rick Phillis to put it all together. 

Update: Added pic from the individual race. My son is on the far right - red controller. 

-Marc and Marcus "Team Nevada - 2017"


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very Cool, This is something I want to do as well, they had a big race in Indy a couple years ago (which is 60 miles from me) and I just could not make. 

Glad you are having fun, 

Boosted


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*2017 Fray*

It was 7.5 hrs to drive from Reno into Ferndale. Unfortunately 10 hrs to get back due to a snow storm in the Sierras. I understand that flying in could get expensive but I've never had unlimited access to (8) 6-lane Brad Bowman tracks to just run a million laps on. It's amazing how fast these fray tjets go. I know there are groups out there that run fast and many of them have made there way to the Fray to represent, but there were some really fast cars and really good drivers. My son (he's 13) qualified 16th for the individual race which we found out later was a mistake. He dropped in cold against 3 drivers that made their way through multiple heats, one of which made the A main, and at least one more that made it to the B main. First ever Fray for him and was like feeding him to the wolves. Add being a little nervous and it was painful to watch. Good news is that the following day he did a great job for our team, averaging the 2nd highest points per round on our team and finishing 30th overall out of 98 team drivers. 

Back to the individual race. I think 81 drivers entered. The format of 3 advancing is pretty cool, but hard to get into the groove against other fast drivers that have at least one heat race under their belt. I qualified 27th and ended up 4th in my heat 2 points back from advancing. I struggled in the middle lanes which makes no sense I know. Maybe next year the approach will be to sandbag a little to get a chance to race at least more than one round. But there is no guarantee that will happen either because one of the drivers in the A main came from the T heat race or something ridiculous like that. I am sure that wasn't his plan, but knowing that a car/driver of that caliber is in your heat means you are only fighting for 2 move up spots just short of a miracle, because he's getting one of them. As I mentioned - individual race was cool, but totally different than the team race events. 

We certainly have work to do and you could tell who was prepared and was familiar with the tracks. We got there Weds night and got some laps in prior to the Team IROC race. Running practice laps and then racing is entirely different but stupid fun. So many different tracks with each lane having it's own slightly different character, topped off with different views of the track as you move through the 6 lane rotations. 

Fun yes.. do it again.. yes. 

-M&m


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Articles on posting pictures: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzLR42NthGeCYWF4NFBPdmxqTEE

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzLR42NthGeCYzZ5T0VoQjFNZlk/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Seriously, just to go and compete is a win, cudos to your son and you for racing, nothing to be ashamed of.

I used to race go-karts, many losses proved to be a factor in my later march to the front, and we covered Indiana, Ohio and Illinois, in the end we could load up, hit any track and be very competitive usually bringing home some prize money, so keep racing.

Boosted


----------



## wb0s (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey smokinHOs,

I was also at the Fray on Team Oregon. I made a return trip after about 10 years. I agree with everything you said, it is quite an experience and a must for any Tjet racer! I did not do all that well, and especially terrible in the individual race, but I still had an awesome time!

I posted the photos I took on our club website at NASTE.org in the forum under HO events.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Fray*

Sweet.. I took a look at you posts on the site you mentioned. My son and I and most of my team were in your pics. We were team Nevada and you guys were a blast to race against both IROC and the team race. I talked to your whole crew especially Mike, and probably you as well. We are already discussing the possibility of going again next year. It was a blast. No way to prepare someone for the event, you just have to go.. it's truly an experience.

-M&m


----------



## wb0s (Mar 9, 2017)

Yes, Team Nevada. We also enjoyed racing with you guys! I think your team beat us in the Team Race on Saturday, but I think we just squeaked by you guys in the IROC race. I guess next time we'll have a tie breaker? Sure was a lot of fun!

=========Bill


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

Expect an email this time next year if we don't have enough for our team.. Marcus and I will join forces..


----------



## wb0s (Mar 9, 2017)

That sounds great!


----------

